# I think this is a rare one?



## spudz72 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi all. I'm new here but I have a flashlight that I've been trying to locate for quite some time but can't find anything on it so I'm assuming it's a rare one. Especially since it's not on www.flashlightmuseum.com. It's made by GEC (General Electric Company) in England. In fact GEC isn't even listed as manufacturer on flashlightmuseum. I know they made telephones and they were a big company but I didn't think they made flashlights. This one is quite interesting. Would love to hear if anyone has seen one before or owns one?

Here is a photo of it...







More photos can be viewed here... 

http://rednersville.com/album/index.php?folder=/GEC_Flashlight/

Looking forward to hearing from you guys..

Jay


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi and welcome to CPF-

That is a very interesting light. I have never seen one like it and have not had any luck finding any info.

Does it work? Does the nipple extending from the tail have an obvious function?

Some guesses: Vintage 1930's. Probably military. I assume that is a key on the back end for sending Morse code.

There are many CPF members from the UK. Chances are someone will know more about this light. Very cool anyway.

Mark


----------



## spudz72 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. It definatly is an interesting one that's for sure. I haven't actually got any batteries yet to try it. I would guess it takes D cell batteries? I'll have to see. I guess you didn't take a look at the other photos I have taken of this light? I say because the other photos show the nipple on the end what's it for. It unscrews and holds a spare bulb. There is a spare bulb in there as well.. pretty cool. The button on the end I think is for morse code yes. 

I also think this is likely military issued possibly. I'll get some batteries today and see how it work. 

Thanks for your input. Hopefully some others will comment too.


----------



## Dace (Nov 11, 2005)

Although I dont have any info on the torch specifically, I can say that finding the history of single items made by the GEC is sometimes extremely hard to do if not impossible. The GEC was a conglomerate of some 160 smaller companies. Each one making individual items and then marketing them under the GEC name. You could have one torch sold by GEC but 160 different varients.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Nov 11, 2005)

Jay-

You might give a shot at contacting Dave at Flashlight Museum. I'm pretty sure he would be glad to help ID your light if he can. Also possible he knows something about it but just does not have one in his collection.

Mark


----------



## spudz72 (Nov 11, 2005)

Flash_Gordon said:


> Jay-
> 
> You might give a shot at contacting Dave at Flashlight Museum. I'm pretty sure he would be glad to help ID your light if he can. Also possible he knows something about it but just does not have one in his collection.
> 
> Mark



Thanks Flash. I actually sent him an email before I made a post here but as yet I haven't gotten a response yet. I'll hang in for a few more days.. I also offered permission to use the image of my light to add to his online museum, since he doesn't have this one listed. We'll see what comes of it. Thanks.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 12, 2005)

Welcome to CPF and that is an interesting light to say the least. I really do not have any older lights but do find the history of some of the lights interesting. It is amazing how things change and evolve with time.
So if I can ask what is the story on this light?....how did you happen to find it?


----------



## greenlight (Nov 17, 2005)

Dace said:


> Although I dont have any info on the torch specifically, I can say that finding the history of single items made by the GEC is sometimes extremely hard to do if not impossible. The GEC was a conglomerate of some 160 smaller companies. Each one making individual items and then marketing them under the GEC name. You could have one torch sold by GEC but 160 different varients.



Welcome to cpf~!! Interesting info... things are done much differently now. Cool to see 2 new members on the same day on the same obscure post.


----------

